# 2014 is fast approaching and the new hatching season will be here any day now.



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

2014 is fast approaching and the new hatching season will be here any day now.

We have the following available in eggs, day olds, and started stock for 2014. Prices listed are for a dozen+ fresh hatching eggs, contact for day old and started stock prices.

Chickens -
Mille Fleur Bantam Cochins - $30
Blue LF Orpingtons - $30
Black LF Orpingtons - $30

Ducks -
Buff - $10
Black Cayuga - $15
Blue Cayuga - $15

Turkeys -
Blue Slate - $20

Will be taking pictures when the rain stops.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Where are you located? I would love to see pictures of your Fleurs.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

We are located in Central PA. Here are pictures of a trio that I just sold.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I really would like to see more black chevrons on the birds. The mottling is nice however.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What's your minimum chick order for sending them in the mail?


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

This trio was sold as calico because of that, but the only pictures I have right now of birds I would want to post, everything else is molting and looks like a feather pillow.



mjs500doo said:


> I really would like to see more black chevrons on the birds. The mottling is nice however.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

I will not ship less then 15 chicks in the mail to avoid heat issues.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

LGFarm said:


> This trio was sold as calico because of that, but the only pictures I have right now of birds I would want to post, everything else is molting and looks like a feather pillow.


Brilliant. Labeled calico, they're beautiful. And a feather pillow!! Lol!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

LGFarm said:


> We are located in Central PA. Here are pictures of a trio that I just sold.


They're so pretty! I would love to make an order for next year.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

That will work, let me know what you are interested in and I will add you to my wait list. If you want to PM me contact information, email, phone that would work also. Thank you.


----------

